# Auger stuck on.



## Mark Koven (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi all. I now have my first snowblower and it is a blessing. I have a question about the auger. I have a Poulan Pro 300. The other day I was in the garage and was going to move it to another spot in the garage. For some reason I squeezed the Auger handle and it stuck in the on position. I opened up the belt area and I thing the cable is the culprit. My first question is can things like cables and belts be purchased at walmart or home depot. My second question is if I disconnect the cable to the handle how can I tell if the rest of the auger system is working properly. It's a 30" two-stage. Thanks in advance. Mark.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

:welcome:

Might be the 'one-hand operation' release mechanism rather than the cables. . .

Check that first, if you have not already, before you go messing with the cables.

Most parts can be bought online or at dealerships, but not at Walmart or similar stores.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

444


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can the auger engagement handle be lifted easily? only reason i ask is sometimes the return springs on the machines snap. it is not as common on a newer machine but it does happen. usually it is more common on older machines with rusty old springs.


----------



## Mark Koven (Jan 15, 2018)

It can be lifted easily but the cable does not retract. The return spring is intact but I cannot move the cable either way with my hands. That is why I thought it might be a cable. I just thought if the cable had broken I would be able to pull it from either end.


----------



## Mark Koven (Jan 15, 2018)

The temps went from +14 C to -15 C within two days. I'm wondering if something has iced up...


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Might be the 'one-hand operation' release mechanism rather than the cables. . .
> 
> ...


I think that's it. When you first use that one hand operation thing, it's a little off putting, I didn't expect it, and I knew it was there.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Disconnect the cable, may be necessary at both ends, and pull the end with a pliers and see how easily it moves back and forth. Unlikely but the cable could be frayed and that is what is causing it to stick. 

Without a model #, MTD on some of their snowblowers use a cable that turns and goes around a pulley wheel and sometimes it gets caught or frays there, also make sure the cable is not pinched anywhere thus inhibiting it's retraction. The latter is especially important if the cable is not enclosed inside a housing.


----------



## Mark Koven (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

with the huge swing in temperature like that it is possible that the cable has iced up and froze. if you can bring it into somewhere warm for a bit you could try thawing it out and spraying it with wd40


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds like you may have it solved.....if it does turn out that the cable is sticky you should replace it.

As a temp fix you can put some penetrating oil down the shealth and look for any breaks in the shealth and spray some oil there. 
Order a new one........look up the part number on one of the many illustrated parts diagrams and then check out ebay.....I often find the best deal with reasonable delivery there. Otherwise order from one of the big ODPE suppliers....... or your local one.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Is you garage heated? If not just heat the cable with a hair dryer and see if it frees up. Then WD-40 the heck out of it.


----------



## Ron giret (11 mo ago)

Mark Koven said:


> Hi all. I now have my first snowblower and it is a blessing. I have a question about the auger. I have a Poulan Pro 300. The other day I was in the garage and was going to move it to another spot in the garage. For some reason I squeezed the Auger handle and it stuck in the on position. I opened up the belt area and I thing the cable is the culprit. My first question is can things like cables and belts be purchased at walmart or home depot. My second question is if I disconnect the cable to the handle how can I tell if the rest of the auger system is working properly. It's a 30" two-stage. Thanks in advance. Mark.


----------

